# Tough Paint Need it OFF



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I have these 3 cars that I'm having a hard time getting the paint off. It's like they've been painted w/ automotive paint, then sprayed w/ a hardener. 

I haven't tried Goo Gone yet. I've tried PinSol, Simple Green, paint thinner, & oven cleaner. None of them will touch it. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Lendell


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

How long did you let them soak in the oven cleaner? And did you use the original Easy Off Oven Cleaner, not the new "odorless" one? On some really tough paint I let the bodies soak for weeks in Easy Off!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Try Windex over night.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Try Windex over night.


*Windex ? Huh can i see through it when done too ? LOL OK ya i know it works but couldn't resist ! 

Bear :freak:*


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Why would you want to change those masterpieces? Oh sure, the paint probably doubled the weight of the body... :freak:

If you didn't like them, you could have just told me and sent them back...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Castrol Super clean or ****-n-Span, original flavor...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess you could get out the grinder.  Reminds me of stripping that AW blue 55 Suburban. If I ever decide to customize one of those again, I'll paint right over the factory color. :freak: rr


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

These things are as heavy as a die cast body. I used original oven cleaner. 
Resinmonger - I'd mail them back, but the shipping would break me because of the weight. 
--fordcowboy


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ELO stop screwing around with things that won't take that blob off.. jebbers how many time I gotta tell you kids.. tough stains needs tough remover...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about Brake cleaner? B-12 Chemtool? Sulfuric acid? A heat gun?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmmmm, ELO. I guess the disco era Electric Light Orchesta could peel paint. It certainly sounded bad.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Hmmmm, ELO. I guess the disco era Electric Light Orchesta could peel paint. It certainly sounded bad.


Easy Lift off ya clown...now to ruin your day...

I turn to stone, while you are gone, I turn to stone..


Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Easy Lift off ya clown...now to ruin your day...
> 
> I turn to stone, while you are gone, I turn to stone..
> 
> ...


Arg! Gasp! Fwoozle! Please. Make. It. Stop.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Arg! Gasp! Fwoozle! Please. Make. It. Stop.


I can go on....


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mr. Blue Sky, please tell us why!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Jeff Lynn is trying to look as cool as Slotcarman12078 Joe!

OK, it is time for retaliation. Your first stike didn't catch everything I had, Coach. Incoming!






But wait, call now and will throw in another song free. You just pay the shipping and handling. Call now! Operators are standing by.






No wonder Punk music was born as the backlash... :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, Olivia's hot......................................................... still.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes Olivia is hot. Loved her is grease. While ELO does skirt on the fringe of disco, I still don't consider them to be a disco type band. While Turn to stone skitters on the edge of a four on the floor beat, it still has appeal to me. When I think disco, I always think BeeGees first, and Donna Summer, then I hurl and from that point my mind refuses to think any farther. Mr Blue sky is my favorite ELO song, and for some unforseen reason, along with a few select other songs, always causes an emotional breakdown. Maybe it's a chemical imbalance or something like that.. I dunno...:tongue:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

What is this "disco" thing you speak of?? And this hard rock music is beyond me. No wonder things get strange on this board. I'll stay country.
Now down to business. 
I have cars soaking in goo gone, pin sol, CLR, easy off, 409, **** & span, simple green, & jewelry cleaner. Separate dishes of course. Hopefully I won't blow up the shed. If you see a glow over MO you know what happened. 
I'll let you know the results. 
--fordcowboy


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

If none of them work, maybe you should mix them all together and see if it works.
hojoe:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

hojoe said:


> If none of them work, maybe you should mix them all together and see if it works.
> hojoe:wave:


BOOM 

Coach has an image for this also...LOL

Bob...don't mix chemicals kids...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes Olivia is hot. Loved her is grease. While ELO does skirt on the fringe of disco, I still don't consider them to be a disco type band. While Turn to stone skitters on the edge of a four on the floor beat, it still has appeal to me. When I think disco, I always think BeeGees first, and Donna Summer, then I hurl and from that point my mind refuses to think any farther. Mr Blue sky is my favorite ELO song, and for some unforseen reason, along with a few select other songs, always causes an emotional breakdown. Maybe it's a chemical imbalance or something like that.. I dunno...:tongue:


Best thing Jeff Lynn did was to produce and play with the Taveling Wilburys.
(in my opinion .... and we all know what opinions are like  )
Not much of an ELO fan ..... but I hear it removes paint :jest: Not sure where ELO fits in music-wise. I have none in my collection other then Jeff with the Wilburys.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

win43 said:


> Best thing Jeff Lynn did was to produce and play with the Taveling Wilburys.
> the Wilburys.



And look who else was with him. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

win43 said:


> Best thing Jeff Lynn did was to produce and play with the Taveling Wilburys.
> the Wilburys.



And look who else was with him. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Just imagine sitting around and strumming with Dylan, Harrison and remembering Roy. Then throwing in Petty. WHOA! 

Sweet! rr


----------

